# 15 yds. quartering towards



## snapper (Aug 22, 2005)

Shot this last week after a slow morning on the stand, watched 25 squirrels and 1 young 8 point.


----------



## Fargus (Feb 13, 2006)

Nice shootin!


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Well done, the best shot I ever made on a live animal was a squirrel.


----------



## rufusoilt1985 (Jun 24, 2009)

WTG bro...... i have one with white ears at my feeder i have been wanting to take..... may get him in the morning......


----------



## rhammock (Aug 11, 2005)

Are getting a shoulder mount?:biggrin:


----------



## Yakzilla (Sep 29, 2009)

Great shot. Is that JF from Beaumont?


----------



## Joker74 (Aug 19, 2009)

Great shot! Tell me how the backstrap tastes. I got a bunch of those little corn thiefs at my feeder.


----------

